# Tying sevenstrand shark leader?



## IanR (Jun 10, 2008)

I've been using about 130 lb. straight wire leader and noticed it kinks _alot_. I actually had something chomp through it as well. Don't know how much bigger i want to go. Is there anyway to tie sevenstrand? I'm guessing the haywire twist won't work. Or do i need to use crimps? And about how much do the cost? Would it be less hassle to stay with straight leader? Thanks!


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

You can tie knots in sevenstrand. One is called a 'twist and loop' knot which is really a bowline.



This forms a loop which can be tied to lines using a conventional knot.



I've used it with no problems but will use crimp when making leaders at home. C2


----------

